# It all started with a table



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I have not posted for a long time as have been busy with renovations and gardening. Being retired is a full time job!
Back in 2003 I decided to build a 5ft diameter round table as we had a group of friends and needed to seat 8. This was my first major furniture project and had I known then what I was taking on I would never have started. Anyway a year later I finally finished it. I learned a lot about veneering during the project and was very pleased with how it turned out. Then I retired in 2008 and moved to a small rural house on 4 acres. The wife and I spent a couple of years fixing it up during which I constructed cabinets, stair rails, a garage, a sun room etc. only recently getting back to hobby work. To go with the table I made a lazy susan using my veneer skills learned during the table construction. My daughter said she wanted one so I made another in a celtic knot design for Christmas 2010 although it was late and she did not get it until march. It also used inlay banding from some old stock I had been given.
As expected my work was improving and it turned much better than the one I originally made for myself. So I made another one. This time I had to make the banding as well as I had run out. However it looked small on my table so I sold it at the Christmas craft show and I am now making a larger one. It is ready for finishing at this time and as my wife and daughter got together to buy me an Earlex 5500 HVLP spray system of Christmas, I am hoping for a better finishing experience. 
I hope these lazy susans can inspire others to try veneering as it does give a satisfying experience. I'll post some of my other work another time
Cheers 
Dave


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are all really nice , David. Well and thanks for sharing.


Rog


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

very nice David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

exquisite...


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Wooo! Then double and triple them. Nice in deed.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 what everyone said


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Exquisite, like Stick said. Looks a lot like Parquetry, or Marquetry. Keep up the fine work and keep posting the pictures. I enjoy looking at such fine work. 

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Outstanding!!! 

If you don't mind suggesting something a bit different, when making your compass inlay, look to opposing 45* grain angles towards center. To my eye, it adds to the dimensional illusion.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow! You have an eye for detail . . . That's fantastic craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

What can I say that the others haven't? Beautiful work, David.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Good grief! Awesome doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Simply gorgeous, David.
The lazy Susan you sold at the craft-faire? What kind of reaction did you get? I wouldn't have been surprised if you'd had a bidding war!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW David Really beautiful work. I can see you put a lot of time in your projects to turn out that nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It's already been said many times but very nice work, David. Absolutely post more photos of your work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep. Fantastic!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Tremendous work, David. I really like the detail of yur work and I do not know anything about veneer work. It is great to see a fellow Canadian with such skill and craftpersonship. If you live within driving distance from me in the G.T.A., I would like to see yolur work sometime. Perhaps you could send me a personal message. [email protected] Billy boy. Bill Major


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Very, very nice, David.


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Very impressive work !! Obviously a lot of time taken to produce the fine details. I've seen work the instructor produced in a class at Arrowmont (TN) that was not up to your level. Maybe you should consider teaching your techniques...

How about sharing some of your secrets with us mortals.

Do you use vacuum bagging to get the tight fit ?


----------



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

In my area nobody has the money for expensive craft items. My wife has a table at the Christmas show for her knitting and quilting so I just tagged along not really expecting to sell it. Anyway a woman from the city who was visiting her daughter in the area bought it as a gift for her husband. I priced it at $225.00 and she did not quibble. A lot of people loved it but could not afford it. If I was in Toronto rather than rural Nova Scotia, then there would have been more buyers.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What everyone has said and then some. There are not words enough to describe it.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

What a beautiful table! I'll send you my address when you make another


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, I can't add to what has been said... simply outstanding!!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Gorgeous Work*

Really gorgeous work and beautiful wood. Love it all. Makes my stuff look like firewood! Thank you for sharing. Makes me want to try harder. Makes me want to have a big bonfire out back.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...if that's what happens when you retire....I'm leaving the job right now...

Fantastic doesn't even begin to describe your work...WOW...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take a bunch of us w/ ya...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Absolutely incredible design and execution!! If this isn't what you did for living before you retired, you missed your calling.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nickp said:


> ...if that's what happens when you retire....I'm leaving the job right now...
> 
> When you retire, there's still not nuff time to do what you want. But you can take your time doing it. You see the results!
> 
> HJ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think I"m gonna have to +1 myself. Dang, that is a great job!!!


----------



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

*I'm blown away by your comments*



Garyk said:


> How about sharing some of your secrets with us mortals.
> 
> Do you use vacuum bagging to get the tight fit ?


I must say the comments here have blown me away. I still consider myself an amateur and am never completely satisfied with my work as there are always defects. 

As for secrets there are none. The table was my own design and is constructed of Veneered mdf and ash. There were many problems to overcome not least of which was a lack of adequate tools. Some of the methods I employed would be frowned on by health and safety and I was luck not to be severely injured. The veneer for the table was white glued and ironed on. I did the top in sections with each veneer sheet slightly oversize. After each piece was glued I trimmed the outer edges using a straight edge and at each 90 degree quadrant I trimmed the edges exactly to 90 degrees. The base was more difficult due to the curved shape but was also ironed on. 

No I don't own a vacuum press (on my want list along with a laser veneer cutter) and financial restraints make acquisition unlikely (no company pension). I did construct a manual press using some aluminum channel I got at an auction.

As for my background, I was lucky to be trained as a technician in the UK under a unique apprentice system. While it lasted the aim was to literally train us as Jack's of all trades providing technical support to scientists in a government research facility. It was a dream job designing and construction apparatus as required with access to a vast array of machine tools and no union restrictions. However the pay was terrible hence my emigration to Canada.

My last 10 years employment were spent as a machine designer at a themoforming machine company here in Nova Scotia. I did mechanical and pneumatic designs. Although not an engineer myself I worked with them as a team.

My philosophy as one of the vanishing Jack of all trades in this increasingly specialized world, is tell everyone I meet that you can accomplish whatever you want to do if you study, practice, learn from your mistakes and persevere.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

A better man than me. Good job!

HJ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu I do like that press!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> I think I"m gonna have to +1 myself. Dang, that is a great job!!!


and he said his 1st major project...
the man is ate up w/ talent and has been around the park a few time..

KUDOS to Dave and his talent...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

It's obvious, that, everything you have done in your life was just a preparation for this explosion of talent!

Well done.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

_No I don't own a vacuum press (on my want list along with a laser veneer cutter) and financial restraints make acquisition unlikely (no company pension). 
_
Google some of the Woodturners sites. I've seen articles (don't remember where, might have been the AAW site) on how to make your own vacuum system using the compressor from an old refrigerator compressor. I know some of the supply houses sell parts to make your own setup. The compressor would be the most costly item if you bought one, the rest is just gauges, valves, tubing and gaskets.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

In the interest of repetition - wow! fantastic job. I like to think I know a little about inlaying but this is proof positive I have a fair way to go!

$225 cdn?? Man, I think you gave that away. In a major US city, I think you could have gotten $1000 USD for it. But then, you Canadians are more careful with your money than us profligate 'murkins


----------

